# 40 Acre Homestead in Maine with 2 Homes



## SSJSCOTT

We have a beautiful homestead in the rolling hills of the Appalachians (in Maine) that has been cultivated since the 1800's. There is about ten acres of cultivatable land and thirty acres more of mixed woods and fields that can be cleared. I have severe bone cancer so I cannot work and we now have financial need. The land abounds with deer, turkey, and all kinds of game and there are over 100 apple trees. We planted 40 high bush blue berry shrubs and installed fencing and barns for livestock. We spent well over $100,000 on buying and developing the property. One home has three bedroom and the other has two. We hate to have to sell our property but we need the money. Whoever buys the land will have the perfect homestead with all kinds of tools and farm equipment ready to go. We even bought horse drawn equipment. Our home comes with lots of added bonuses. All we are asking for is $85,000 for a quick sale. 
For more info and lots of pictures visit this web page: www.goodshepherdfarm.weebly.com


----------



## KatSchultz

That is just amazing! 

I read the site and I am sorry to hear about your situation. Have you considered renting out one of the houses? I couldn't imagine losing a property like that. Again, I am so sorry to hear what you and your family is going through.

If I did not have to be close to Pease AFB I would buy this at the drop of a hat. Amazing deal for everything that is included. I hope you're able to make this transaction quickly and easily.

God bless.


----------



## SimplerTimez

What a beautiful place! Sorry to see the circumstances for the sale. Sending positive thoughts that someone will come through for you with the money and the desire to keep on keeping it as is!

~ST


----------



## sherry in Maine

I live in Maine. I am sorry about your illness. Like someone else said, is there any opportunities for a rental? In this town, there is very little of that right now.

Wish I had the money.


----------



## mpillow

I wish my son was out of college.....I have about 20 goats that would love this place!


----------



## saramark

I was wondering if you considered keeping the place and having someone move up there to help you in return for a portion of the harvest and an option to raise animals of their own. You could keep the property and have someone live nearby to help out with your health issues. You would be surprised how many people (like my family of 7) might be looking for something like this kind of situation. We are unable to afford to buy and don't want to go into debt. We have lots of manpower available and a great desire to get back into homesteading. Our family are conservative Christians, educating our children at home, and not currently tied down to where we are, that is, quite able to relocate a few hours north. A little shy of 200 miles north, to be more precise.


----------



## SVWfarmer

Is this property still available? I live about 10 miles away from there so just wondering. May know of a buyer.


----------



## Tango

wow. i had been considering maine before purchasing here. i am about to place my cabin for sale and if it sells, consider your place sold. hope you find a buyer quickly and that you and your family are blessed with the wealth that has no monetary value: inner peace and a quick and full recovery.


----------



## vikkimus

I emailed you, it would be amazing if this is still availed...


----------



## TedH71

It seems to be still up for sale since their website is still up and running.


----------



## AmericanStand

It seems like a awsume deal if it's still available all there's years later I wonder what's wrong.


----------



## TedH71

My wife threw a hissy fit when I showed her the link. Said nobody is going to buy mobile homes and said the whole thing is trash but that's her way of thinking because she never grew up in mobile homes and so on.


----------



## AmericanStand

Lol I don't know about your wife but someone must be buying a lot of them !


----------



## TedH71

The new mobile homes that are being manufactured nowadays are 10 thousand times better than the old ones. The ones on this property are the old types. Leaky, not exactly insulated (tended not to be the rule back then)....my wife just didn't like the ones in the ad.


----------



## SectorSteve

While the mobile home "might " be livable, it was being used as storage, including the storage batteries for the solar power system. The main structure on the property is the cabin, which is actually Amish built storage building which were turned into a cabin, actually quite nice for what they are. For what it's worth, I live about 12 miles from the property and have been there on a couple occasions.


----------



## melli

TedH71 said:


> It seems to be still up for sale since their website is still up and running.


3 years later? lol
The OP hasn't been seen on these boards since 2015.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Their website is still live. If interested, try sending them an email and see if you get a response. 
*[email protected] *


----------

